# Fishing grass flats



## Nicks Nitro (Mar 11, 2009)

I live in Navarre and fish the grass flats in the sound. What works good in the grass. I usually reel in with a mess of grass stuck between my gulp and a jighead. Also what types of fish should I be targeting in these shallow flats. I see a mess of rays and hooked into one the other day, but I never see or hook fish!?!

Thanks for your advice guys!!


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Your a little early right now...The water temp is rising and the reds and trout and Flounder will be moving back into the shallow flats again REAL soon. As far as bringing in the grass. Try riggin' your gulps weedless. Owner and a whole host of other tackle companies make hitchhiker style hooks. They have either a peg or a screw that holds the bait in place and the hook can be hidden inside of the bait. Brant Peacher is a member here on the forum, a tackle rep for Owner and Tournament Redfisherman. He should be able to explain the process pretty well to you. Also Hot Spots Bait and Tackle in Gulf Breeze is owned by two very knowledgable inshore Guides and tournament fisherman. They will for sure have what you need and be able to explain the technique.

Also when the temp gets right. Try lots of different baits. Topwaters in the morning (Zara-Spook, Mirrolre-Topdog, Rapala-Skitterwalk) are deadly on trout and reds. DOA makes an imitation shrimp that is very effective when casting to docks and peirs. PLus you already mentioned the go to bait. Gulp!

Hope this helps a little, there are alot of great inshore fisherman on this forum I am certain they will all add to this thread to help you out......


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

1/4oz. weedless gold spoon


----------



## Nicks Nitro (Mar 11, 2009)

Thanks guys. I'll try to be patient for a while and let you know how it turns out!!


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Nick I second what was already said, I fished the flats last year here in Navarre when my boat was running and had good luck with 3" penny gulp shrimp fished weedless, and also a weedless gulp spoon, unfortunately you will find the reds get right next to the grass when it gets warmer so you could cast all day two foot from the grass and never get a bite, I was doing best when I dropped it right next to the grass, within inches, and you will get snagged and get trash on your tackle no matter what you use but going weedless will help some.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

> *reelthrill (3/12/2009)*1/4oz. weedless gold spoon


I second the gold spoon. It is a great tool for covering ground on the grass flats in the sound.


----------



## pierrat23 (Feb 10, 2009)

you could try a popping cork with a DOA or a GULP shrimp


----------



## Nicks Nitro (Mar 11, 2009)

Thanks again guys.:bowdown


----------



## Destonian (Mar 13, 2009)

Appreciate the info. Right now, it seems like I can't even catch a cold out on the flats...I assume Joe's Bayou in Destin is the same? I saw what I thought was a trout jumping today, but by the time I waded over there it was gone.


----------



## A-Wading-Fool (Dec 9, 2008)

I know that I am late on this topic but, it is not to early to catch reds and specks in the grass. Someone said that they were wading in the flats? Explore one day, and try to find some oyster beds. I guarantee you will find a patch or two. Fish that area for some of those reds. It is hard to target the reds in the open grass unless you can see them. But if you know where those oysters are you may snag one around them. Those reds move around alot in that grass, digging and scrounging for food. And they will always come in and out of those oyster patches.I agree with everyone about the weedless hooks, I feel that the screw type works the best. Even a little bit of super glue works nicely if you find the bait not staying in place. And don't be afraid to work top water or suspending mirror lures. This is one of the most effective methods to search for specks, you can cover a lot of water in a short period of time. And if you work them properly those reds are not too shy to swollow one. Good luck!


----------



## destintiger (Feb 14, 2009)

I really enjoy topwater action. Try a Heddon Zara Spook. Cast out and "walk the dog" back. Change your presentation by making erratic twitches from time to time. You can cover a lot of water this way.


----------

